# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  freestyleboard

## Gast

hi! 
ich suche ein freestyle bzw. ein freestyle-wave board mit ca. 90 litern. das brett sollte aus diesem jahr oder aus 2002 sein (eher aus diesem jahr). bitte sagt mir alles bescheid ber jedes board in dieser kategorie, das ihr kennt. was mir auch besonders wichtig wre ist, dass das brett haltbar und stabil ist. also ich erwarte eure kritik ber alle bretter die in frage kommen wrden. 
p.s.:gbt es noch ein brett das am ganzen brett so matten hat wie der skate von heuer? 
so long  
simon

----------


## Gast

Hallo

ich habe ein tabou threestyle 248 (98l) aus 2002 in superzustand. (orange -rot)
ber das brett braucht man, glaube ich nichts zu sagen. das ist echt prima.
das freestyle-ding liegt mir wohl doch nicht so und ich wrde mir lieber ein grosses waveboard kaufen. vilelleicht ist das interessant fr dich? 

bild kann ich dir schicken. leiber so als bei e-bay...

gruss henning

----------


## Gast

Hallo Simon,

wenn Du evtl. an nem Custom von Gnter Lorch Interesse httest kann ich Dir auch von meinem Freestyle Wave Bilder schicken. Ist allerdings aus Ende 2001. Ist aber noch top in Schu. Volumen ca. 85l. Lnge 254, Breite 56. Gewicht liegt bei so ca. 6,3kg.

Gru

Martin
m.stocker@gmx.de

----------


## Gast

ich glaube ihr habt mich falsch verstanden. ich will kein gebrauchtes brett kaufen sondern einfach nur eure meinung ber die in frage kommenden bretter erfahren. aber trotzdem danke fr eure angebote. simon

----------


## Gast

Hallchen,
wenn Du das derzeit beste Freestyleboard, dass es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, haben willst, kann ich Dir weiterhelfen: Verkaufe einen quasi neuen 2003er Twintip 90 (RRD), komplett (Deck und Bottom!) aus Kevlar-Karbon (-->stabiler geht nicht! und sensationelle 6.0!!! Kg und zwar nicht auf dem Papier sondern auf der Grammgenauen Kchenwaage). Das Board funktioniert auch sehr gut in der Welle, gleitet fhest, Sieh Dir mal die frz. Testmagazine (Wind 03/03) Planche Mag (03/03) zu dem Board an, dann erbrigt sich jeder Kommentar....
Board ist neuwertig und hat Garantie und kostet 780. Als Auslauf gibt es dieses Board nicht, da es bereits ausverkauft ist, aber dies erhht deutlich die Wertbestndigkeit, was Dir bei einem knftigen evtl. Verkauf zugute kommen wird...
Falls Du Intersse oder weitere Fragen hast ruf mich einfach an oder schreib ne mail:
06123 899572
06151 820 3006 (tags)
engem000@students.uni-mainz.de
...mach's gut,
Marcus

----------


## Gast

... hatte Deinen letzten Kommentar erst nach meinem Angebot gelesen, also vergiss mein Angebot, aber die Infos bringen Dich hoffentlich trotzdem weiter. Meine Meinung: Derzeit gibt es berhaupt gareine Alternative zu Ricci, was GEWICHT!!! Haltbarkeit und Schnheit betrifft, soviel noch abschliessend...
mach's jut
Marcus

----------


## Gast

dieses brett war auch schon in meiner nheren auswahl. wollte es mir eigentlich bei der interboot als auslaufmodell kaufen aber wenn du glaubst dass es das brett nicht mehr gibt kann ich das auch vergessen. aber vielleicht hat inh ja irgend ein shop noch lagernd. 
so long
simon

----------


## Gast

Ich fahr den Mistral Score V98 von 2002. Ist zwar ein Hammerboard, gleitet super, auch rckwrts, springt leicht und kantet auch ganz gut, ist aber empfindlich wie ein rohes Ei. Ein Freund fhrt das gleiche und ist nach nem Shove It Versuch mit dem Knie ins Board gesprungen. Das Knie tat noch nicht mal weh aber das Board hatte ein kniegroes Loch. Ein paar Tage spter hat er bei nem Willy Skipper-Versuch nen beinahe neuen 2003er Skate 100 halbiert. Ist also in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit auch nicht zu empfehlen.
Ich glaub den Herstellern aber sowieso nichts mehr, wie stabil und toll ihre Boards alle sind (Carbon-Kevlar, T-Stringer,... blabla).
Flicken kann man alles. Sogar den halbierten Skate. Musst du nur probieren. 
Mfg Tom

----------


## Gast

Hi Simon.i own a JP FW 91 2003.EXCELLENT.50%FREESTYLE,50%wave.fantastic all in one board if you dont sail biiig waves.i also sailed the 2004 model.it is much more towards freestyle.i sold it after a week time and bought me back the 2003.funny case.simon, try to get the 2003 about 600-750 euros.it will be a very good choise for the14-23 knots range no matter where you sail,except side shore whith waves higher than 2 meters and fast waves.if you dont like JP try to get AHD MAX RIDE 60 or FANATIC GOYA FW 85 or 95.im sure that these options are very closed to what you re looking for.always in service.

----------


## Gast

>Hi Simon.i own a JP FW 
>91 2003.EXCELLENT.50%FREESTYLE,50%wave.fantastic all in one 
>board if you dont sail 
>biiig waves.i also sailed the 
>2004 model.it is much more 
>towards freestyle.i sold it after 
>a week time and bought 
>me back the 2003.funny case.simon, 
>try to get the 2003 
>about 600-750 euros.it will be 
>a very good choise for 
>the14-23 knots range no matter 
>where you sail,except side shore 
>whith waves higher than 2 
>meters and fast waves.if you 
>dont like JP try to 
>get AHD MAX RIDE 60 
>or FANATIC GOYA FW 85 
>or 95.im sure that these 
>options are very closed to 
>what you re looking for.always 
>in service.activelb@hotmail.com

----------


## Gast

Die frage die Simon gestellt hat interessiert mich auch; viele reden hier um RRD ...ich habe gehrt die bretter sind super gut, was design angeht gefallen mir jedoch nicht.

Was haltet ihr von JP ?

----------


## Gast

ber rrd kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, nur das ich von vielen gehrt habe das die sehr gut seien sollen...ich selbst fahre einen skate 90 aus 2002...kann ihn dir sehr emfehlen...gleitet sehr schnell an und hngt sehr leicht am fuss...fr mige welle ist es auch gut...zur haltbarkeit das ist im moment glaub ich bei vielen marken gleich...es kommt oft vor das der lack abspringt jedoch das brett unversehen bleibt...hab einen bekannten der fr shriro (rrd,jp,neilpryde)arbeitet der sagt das der lack des fteren abplatzen kann/wird jedoch das brett dann kein wasser ziehen kann(schnheitsfehler) oder weitere schden davon trgt...dies habe ich auch bei meinem skate aber sonst hat er alles heile berstanden(frontloop-,willyskipper-,airjibeversuche)...gre cisco

----------


## Gast

FANATIC SKATE .... oberfettes Board!!! Kann ich nur weiterempfeheln.

----------


## Gast

>Ich fahr den Mistral Score V98 
>von 2002. Ist zwar ein 
>Hammerboard, gleitet super, auch rckwrts, 
>springt leicht und kantet auch 
>ganz gut, ist aber empfindlich 
>wie ein rohes Ei. Ein 
>Freund fhrt das gleiche und 
>ist nach nem Shove It 
>Versuch mit dem Knie ins 
>Board gesprungen. Das Knie tat 
>noch nicht mal weh aber 
>das Board hatte ein kniegroes 
>Loch. Ein paar Tage spter 
>hat er bei nem Willy 
>Skipper-Versuch nen beinahe neuen 2003er 
>Skate 100 halbiert. Ist also 
>in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit auch 
>nicht zu empfehlen. 
>Ich glaub den Herstellern aber sowieso 
>nichts mehr, wie stabil und 
>toll ihre Boards alle sind 
>(Carbon-Kevlar, T-Stringer,... blabla). 
>Flicken kann man alles. Sogar den 
>halbierten Skate. Musst du nur 
>probieren. 
>Mfg Tom 

Nochmal ! Ihr schrottet die Boards, weil sie Eure mangelhaft ausgefhrten Manver und somit grobe Belastungen nicht abkmmen und redet dann von schlechter Materialqualitt ?
Wenn ich falsch abbiege und in einen LKW fahre ist mein VW auch kaputt......schei Auto ??????

----------


## Gast

hallo Tom,
bei boards dieser Kategorie solltest Du darauf achten, da sie in Doppelsandwichkonstruktion gebaut sind. Freerideboards sind in der Regel nur einfachsandwichkonstrukt(3mm),. also zum springen untauglich.
Wir htten da in unserer Palette den Lorch-Bird mit 93ltr in doppelsandwich Unterwasserschiff und Deck
und unseren Spark mit 99lr.
Bei Doppelsandwich meine ich aber nicht nur unter den Hacken sondern ca. 2/3 vom Board, jeweils ober und Unterseite.
Also nachprfen
Gru Gnter Lorch

----------

